# Hoping to move to turkey



## Highland Lass (Mar 8, 2013)

Trying to gather as much information as I can as I am hoping to move to Turkey in a couple of years. Can't wait to leave the Scottish weather behind!
Have only been on holiday a few times - once in Icmeler and the other times in Hisaronu and Olu Deniz. I am undecided about where I will settle as I want to see so much of Turkey and its culture. Am trying to learn the language.
I know one thing - I will never drive there - will never forget hiring a jeep for 3 days and ended up returning it after the first day.
I would really appreciate anything you can tell me about your area in Turkey - what you like or don't like, any experiences you can tell me about. Why you think your area is the best!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I would hate to rely entirely on bus/dolmus to get around. I have said this before but I can't see why people would not want to drive in Turkey. You just need to adapt and learn to drive defensively (that basically means don't assume anything about what other drivers will do). 
My chosen area of Turkey is Akbuk which is just south of Altkinkum/Didim. It is a quiet area by many comparisons and the local permanent community is mixed including plenty of Turkish people. Some people might find it too quiet. There is a good selection of supermarkets, restaurants and bars in the town. Lovely sea and coastal area too. I hope to do some water sports and cycling there. I do like the mountain backdrop with good walking (including local walking groups). The weather never gets too cold in winter (no frost) although it gets masses of rain in winter. There are lots of historical sites within easy reach by car including Ephesus. It is between Bodrum and Izmir airports. Oh, and property prices there are very reasonable.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

You can relocate to anywhere in Aegean part. Aegean is the best part of the country to live. Most people are more friendly to the foreigners, more helpful and better educated compared to the other parts. There is no much difference between the cities in Aegean. You can safely choose any of them. Probably only Izmir makes a difference because of its big population.


----------



## syljen (May 21, 2013)

Hi

I arrived from Inverness last year. I am based in Ankara and love it. I agree with you about the driving. I made an attempt. now I am an avid commuter on buses and metro. Much faster than cars also cheap and reliable. What do you plan to do here? That would be a good start on the area of choice. I have been trying to learn the lingo too and thought living here would make it easier LOL. I am possibly going home in july for a visit. if your still in Inverness we can meet up for a coffee.


----------



## Nedim (Jul 17, 2013)

I am planning to move to Antalya pretty soon. Could someone tell me something about the city? 
Costs of living there etc? Thanks in advance!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Nedim, try numbeo.com , it is not 100% accurate but will give you a general idea.


----------



## Nedim (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks belgarath! Since I'll be working in the hotel I don't have to worry about rent and utility bills  Other prices seem pretty OK.


----------

